# What if the rider offers u sex



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


----------



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

Is it allowed?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


What if 4 huge guys take your car keys and GIVE you sex when you get in the door ?
Keep us posted . . .


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Tell them no thanks, sorry...

Then go home and have sex with my awesome little GF.

Seriously, their is probably no quicker way to end up with major problems, losing your job might be the least of them !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Female Coyotes in heat like to go out and bring pet dogs home.
When they get back to the den,they are eaten.
See Spot go.
Nothing like a Dinner Date.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What if 4 huge guys take your car keys and GIVE you sex when you get in the door ?
> Keep us posted . . .


Ha  lol

Of course that's a pertinent question, as im sure there might be guys here that would call that a great nught !


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Was he cute ???

Seriously, probably not a good thing, but if you do choose to go that route. I would break out the video camera on your phone, and have him/her say on camera that they want to have sex with you as a barter for the ride home. =)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Seriously, their is probably no quicker way to end up with major problems, losing your job might be the least of them !


*^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

When I was an official of a cab company, I had to deal with this problem more than once. Just do not do it. If they one-star you, they one star you. If a one star is the worst that happens to you on something like this, you are doing well.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Uh - you politely decline and say whatever easy lie (boyfriend/girlfriend) you need to, and make sure you save the dash cam for the audio in case the person is crazy and goes to Uber for retaliation.

I don't mix my work and personal affairs, it's a personal rule I don't break. And, there are enough options outside of my work environments that I don't see to.


----------



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

What if the driver. Ended the ride and than went to a motel and did it.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

Last night on snl there was a thing on weekend update that said now uber banned sex in cars or sex with drivers. They also said so if you want a free mustache ride you need to take lyft.... I wish I got offered sex, it's been so long for me that I clearly know what my answer will be


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

lets forget legal questions and company policies for a moment, it's time for a simple common sense check. 
Are you sure it's a good idea to have sex with some that would trade it for a car ride?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Whenever I've been propositioned by female pax they've been drunk. My personal code wouldn't allow me to take advantage of these situations. Me sober, them drunk=no bone zone.

Their judgment is impaired. Their feelings aren't real. Their lust is chemically enhanced. As a sober professional it is on you to be the responsible party. In fact in some jurisdictions, drunk folks cannot give consent legally so taking advantage could be considered rape.

So keep it in your pants!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No, but I'll take cash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Me sober, them drunk=no bone zone.


^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



kc ub'ing said:


> In fact in some jurisdictions, drunk folks cannot give consent legally so taking advantage _*could be considered *__*rape*_


(emphasis mine)

^^^^^^^^^^^Because of THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



kc ub'ing said:


> So keep it in your pants!


So, pay heed and do ^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the driver. Ended the ride and than went to a motel and did it.


Are you trying to justify something that happened or offer up all the scenarios? If you have a wife or gf then no. If she's drunk no... if she's coherent and none of the above I guess you could get it on tape but still a damn big risk. I'd say no but I'm sure you enjoyed thinking about it as most of us would...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the driver. Ended the ride and than went to a motel and did it.


Just wondering...do you read the news at all?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

If pax wants sex, tell them uber is the wrong app. Direct them to the tinder app.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

you people ever see all the hookups at a bar??? If working for uber makes you a self employed person you simply stop working and have a good time. I only drive during the day so I never had any situation but i'm sure women are not lining up to do uber drivers


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Go for it. Use common sense. If the rider is intoxicated, 'book' her for a future date.

It is hard to pick up women while ubering, unless you drive low-income areas.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Troll


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Tell them no thanks, sorry...
> 
> Then go home and have sex with my awesome little GF.


Step 1 complete. I'll need an address so that I can complete Step 2.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So didn't someone say to just tell them not tonight, but let them know they can leave their number with you?


----------



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

Uggg. It happened


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> Uggg. It happened


You got beat up by the two guys in her apartment or she rocked your world?  You weren't drunk so at least you didn't have beer goggles on...


----------



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

Uggh. I guess the feeling of the unknown is what sucks. Tbh


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the driver. Ended the ride and than went to a motel and did it.


*Select an STD*

HIV/AIDS. HIV/AIDS. ...
Hepatitis. Hepatitis. ...
Chancroid. Chancroid. ...
Trichomoniasis. Trichomoniasis. ...
Human Papillomavirus (HPV) and Genital Warts. Human Papillomavirus (HPV) and Genital Warts. ...
Herpes. Herpes. ...
Gonorrhea. Gonorrhea. ...
Chlamydia. Chlamydia.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a dashcam, so it's right there it was her idea. If she's OK or better looking & not drunk, I accept


----------



## XxjinxX (Dec 18, 2016)

Roger dash cam


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Always use a dash cam. You may want to watch it again later.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

My buddy went for an std test. They stick a whole Q tip. I imagine that's fun.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So if you like the girl, do you tell her it's against policy but she can leave her number? How does it work? I had a lot of friendly girls so far ask me questions. ''Hey Mr Uber Driver.'' No sex yet though but if you find an attractive girl you like and she makes a gesture, how do you accept without accepting and getting terminated?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So if you like the girl, do you tell her it's against policy but she can leave her number? How does it work? I had a lot of friendly girls so far ask me questions. ''Hey Mr Uber Driver.'' No sex yet though but if you find an attractive girl you like and she makes a gesture, how do you accept without accepting and getting terminated?


The goat is concerned you are a robot... I'm straight up concerned you are a future serial killer. How many times can it be said...UBER is not a singles bar, no amount of nice gestures is getting your creepy ass laid. If you want to meet a nice girl, do it while not driving. Just please, please, please do not chop her up into tiny pieces.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You must be very good looking.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

unPat said:


> You must be very good looking.


I am... Thank you for noticing


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I am... Thank you for noticing


Not you the sonic.


----------



## Woodbury77 (Nov 30, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Just please, please, please do not chop her up into tiny pieces.


No doubt please don't, and if you have her locked up let her go...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

unPat said:


> Not you the sonic.


I know...but I take compliments where I can get them. Even if they are not intended for me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Woodbury77 said:


> No doubt please don't, and if you have her locked up let her go...


I can just hear his next passenger: "thank you for the water, that was a nice gesture... but what is that sound in the trunk?"


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


Yes


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber riders aren't even real humans. They're generally just cheap soulless subhumanoids that we pick up off the street. GROSS.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> Is it allowed?


No.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> The goat is concerned you are a robot... I'm straight up concerned you are a future serial killer. How many times can it be said...UBER is not a singles bar, no amount of nice gestures is getting your creepy ass laid. If you want to meet a nice girl, do it while not driving. Just please, please, please do not chop her up into tiny pieces.


BS. I don't hurt a flee. There is a guy on here that said he takes down a number of a girl likes him. Well maybe if I don't meet an Uber Rider, maybe I can meet another Uber Driver on here? That's not against policy.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Sure... meeting someone here would definitely be more suitable than pax. But again, please don't chop her into little pieces. I have kinda grown fond of some of the people here and all their quirkiness. I would hate to lose someone. Hey, maybe you could see if Karen Stein is available. Just make a nice gesture her way and see what happens.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Sure... meeting someone here would definitely be more suitable than pax. But again, please don't chop her into little pieces. I have kinda grown fond of some of the people here and all their quirkiness. I would hate to lose someone. Hey, maybe you could see if Karen Stein is available. Just make a nice gesture her way and see what happens.


Wow if Karen was in my area, I would love to meet her.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> maybe I can meet another Uber Driver on here? That's not against policy.


_*NO*__*, N-O *__*NO*__*, you can NOT. I do NOT go that way, Jack. It IS against MY policy.*_ Nope, not interested and not sorry, either. Add to all of it that _*I ain't gettin' on no erry-plane to no Kal-i-for-neye-yayy nowhere, nohow, not fer that thar' reason I ain't.*_ You stay on the Lephte Koast and I will stay in the Capital of Your Nation. Do not take the bother or spend the money to come here, either.



DRider85 said:


> Wow if Karen was in my area, I would love to meet her.


*That thar' av-ee-tarr pitcher ain't no real pitcher o' no Karen Stein nohow. Crimony, cheez'n'crackers thunner'n'lahtnin' Karen Stein probly ain't her real name, neither. *


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

unPat said:


> They stick a whole Q tip. I imagine that's fun.


I usually have to pay extra for this!


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Go ahead and accept it and you will be accused of rape and you can get sex from bubba all day and night when they throw you in prison.

Oh it happens and it will continue to happen but if you even consider taking her up on it your asking for what you get


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Wow if Karen was in my area, I would love to meet her.


A lot on here think Karen is from Uber HQ.
If so, you'll defintely end up screwed!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> Roger dash cam


Wouldn't be doing that, if she's made a better offer.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Turn them down gently. Never agree if they are drunk.
If you do it, use condoms & record it.


----------



## 6 string Slinger (Dec 19, 2016)

If the woman is not high or drunk, is attractive and you had a little time on the ride to get acquainted and felt a click, well then I would ride her like a kid on space mountain with a day pass...take a chance, have some damn fun. I think this is a nonsense question just to stir up conversation, but if it happens, treat her with respect, get a little sumthin for yourself, hit it, and go about your business.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> Is it allowed?


No, it is a boundary violation. Highly inappropriate. 
Passengers may be vulnerable, and they depend on their Uber drivers to drive them from point 'A' to point 'B' at 1980's fares.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Depends. If it was an old woman or a dude, i'd pass it to the next driver. If it was a cute chick, i'd drop my pants faster than she could say surrrge.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> Uggg. It happened


This is going on your permanent record!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> BS. I don't hurt a flee. There is a guy on here that said he takes down a number of a girl likes him. Well maybe if I don't meet an Uber Rider, maybe I can meet another Uber Driver on here? That's not against policy.


Yes please show up to our Uber Driver Appreciation Holiday Party tomorrow. (In my Trump voice) Some people are saying that Karen will be there. Double Play at 11AM. It's going to be epic. Bring a friend!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> *Select an STD*
> 
> HIV/AIDS. HIV/AIDS. ...
> Hepatitis. Hepatitis. ...
> ...


The risks are real.

You can ignore realty, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

unPat said:


> My buddy went for an std test. They stick a whole Q tip. I imagine that's fun.


That was the old test from like 20 years ago. I hope your "buddy" learned his lesson.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


You went through the process of signing up for this website (which is as time consuming as signing up to drive for Uber) to ask this one question? Are you old enough to drive?


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

I do it all the time!!!
Everytime I'm given 5 stars ⭐ for my performance everytime without fail!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

LCR_dog said:


> View attachment 82962
> I do it all the time!!!
> Everytime I'm given 5 stars ⭐ for my performance everytime without fail!!!


He's dreaming. Lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Let them know that it's against Uber policy for drivers have sex with riders. Let them know that can always call a lift for a mustache ride


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The risks are real.
> 
> You can ignore realty, but you can't ignore the consequences of ignoring reality.


I would never ignore realty. Property is a non-renewable commodity and will always increase in value. A good investment!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


 Just say you're not that kind of uberdriver.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Tell them you can't cause you are on the clock. Though if they want to get together with you later they can text/call you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jp300h said:


> A big fan of sounding are you?


Oh geez, God no!

After a Google search I can definitely say I am not a fan.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Oh geez, God no!
> 
> After a Google search I can definitely say I am not a fan.


Lol... I don't judge. I'm always amazed at what some people are into. But that sounds incredibly unpleasant.


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

Just tell them you have a horrid flare up of herpes at the moment..


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

William1964 said:


> Let them know that it's against Uber policy for drivers have sex with riders. Let them know that can always call a lift for a mustache ride


That is why I have a handlebar moustache. Gives them something to hold on to so they don't fall off


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I would never ignore realty. Property is a non-renewable commodity and will always increase in value. A good investment!


Clicking 'like' was not enough. Genius funny!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Serious question. Is it against policy to bring a passenger to a hooker if that's what he wants. I had my friend in my backseat one time on International Blvd in Oakland. He was checking out the street walkers. He asked how much for donation and she laughed and asked me if I'm Uber. I'm wondering what would happen if you were really working and a passenger wanted you to take them around to talk to hookers.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Serious question. Is it against policy to bring a passenger to a hooker if that's what he wants. I had my friend in my backseat one time on International Blvd in Oakland. He was checking out the street walkers. He asked how much for donation and she laughed and asked me if I'm Uber. I'm wondering what would happen if you were really working and a passenger wanted you to take them around to talk to hookers.


I would not do it. All he has to do is proposition an undercover for a sex act and boom. A lot of headache for nothing


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

LCR_dog said:


> View attachment 82962
> I do it all the time!!!
> Everytime I'm given 5 stars ⭐ for my performance everytime without fail!!!


His Rider Report may not be all he's been fiddling with.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


The next thing that comes out of your mouth when asked this is How much are you willing to pay?

When they say their "max", you reply with 50 percent more. i.e. they say $100, you say $150. At this point they will probably reply with $125 and then you decide.

You should have a dashcam/interior cam anyways with audio. Be sure to tell your rider as you leave that you had them on camera with them offering to pay you. So they will be jailed for solicitation as well.

Should they still scream assault, you show the /police/courts the record of your video. Going to jail for prostitution is a lot better than sexual assault/rape.

Of course, if you please them right, they will call again.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Serious question. Is it against policy to bring a passenger to a hooker if that's what he wants. I had my friend in my backseat one time on International Blvd in Oakland. He was checking out the street walkers. He asked how much for donation and she laughed and asked me if I'm Uber. I'm wondering what would happen if you were really working and a passenger wanted you to take them around to talk to hookers.


You don't talk with hookers. That's why they are hookers.

Hey come to brunch today. I'll tell you about the birds and the bees.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

If they give you an address, you take them to the address. If it's the address of a brothel, they can go inside &you don't have to worry any more about it. If it's a street corner, they can get out, you can end the trip &everybody moves on. What he does once he gets out is his problem not yours.

If they ask you where they can purchase some kitty kat, tell 'em you're not allowed to get into that so you don't know


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Tell them no thanks, sorry...
> 
> Then go home and have sex with my awesome little GF.
> 
> Seriously, their is probably no quicker way to end up with major problems, losing your job might be the least of them !


Why are you telling him to have sex with your awesome little GF?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Virtually every news outlet just covered Uber's "new" policy which clearly prohibits sexual contact between pax and drivers.

I assume everything a pax does or says is a scam. I think that is a wise assumption when Ubering.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

2 words "side hustle"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Just tell them to practice safe sex and [email protected]#$ themselves


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

When a woman offers you sex, is it ever 'not' a trick? They always want to trap you into something....

All kidding aside, I've had it offered many times. They were all hot except for one. The ones that were hot probably all would have been pissed about it the next day. So fortunately I never gave in. Either had a girlfriend already or some other bullshit excuse so that they didn't think I was gay.

I honestly can't even imagine the awkwardness of getting a customer pregnant, catching an std, or some chick who didn't tell you she was still married (which has happened separately from driving). Plus the possibility of any claim they make against you would be assumed to be true by anyone, unless they are so crazy that noone believes anything they say (refer to std part).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick?


Only if you pay for it.



XxjinxX said:


> What if the driver. Ended the ride and than went to a motel and did it.


Ok, now your getting warmer.

Just make sure you get them off first. Problem solved so they don't rat you out, and make sure your logged out and kill the app to b4 you get out of your car.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

When do you not pay for it? In actuality, both parties pay for it. The question is which party will end up paying more.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I bet you'all don't know that 80% of men and woman cheat on there spouse. Be it a hooker or someone else. So stop blaming the other party.

At least with a hooker your only renting them for a hhr or hr. And please, always use a condom.

Also, hooking up the next day or weekend does not work with women as tomorrow never comes.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

I need sex now!!!!


----------



## Nice (May 27, 2015)

dont do it jail


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Just wondering...do you read the news at all?


Kill joy! Pretty sure they are kidding.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


I don't think anyone calls them "Tricks" except cops and a few old time pimps. They just called pros now


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Whenever I've been propositioned by female pax they've been drunk. My personal code wouldn't allow me to take advantage of these situations. Me sober, them drunk=no bone zone.
> 
> Their judgment is impaired. Their feelings aren't real. Their lust is chemically enhanced. As a sober professional it is on you to be the responsible party. In fact in some jurisdictions, drunk folks cannot give consent legally so taking advantage could be considered rape.
> 
> So keep it in your pants!


not just some places nearly every state. Don't forget Ubers policy, she could turn you in anytime you piss her/him off


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Can be a slippery slope.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


Absolutely. If you want to.

After all, you are an independent contractor and thus decide who you uber and who you make purr.


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> Absolutely. If you want to.
> 
> After all, you are an independent contractor and thus decide who you uber and who you make purr.


Bad sex is like working for Uber?

It was cheap, quick, they got off and I get screwed.

(It needs a little work)


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


**Move to the back seat,... keep the Falcon ZERO rolling; -you'll need the video as evidence at your trial


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Offering super sex? I'll take the soup, please.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Karen bot make funny joke.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If a rider offers you sex after driving them somewhere, it's safe to say there's something wrong with them. So would you have sex with someone that has something wrong with them ?

Actually, don't answer that. I probably don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've been offered... but never by anyone that i would actually consider...

*Has flashbacks from Gay Days Week at Walt Disney world*


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

3500 Uber rider and 173 Lyfts under my belt and no sex offers.
When I drove a taxi in Tucson, I got offers multiple times a week. Obviously I had to refuse, I wouldn't want to be stuck with a needle or burned with a pipe.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


Glad you asked that.

When I was a cab driver, 20 years ago, I picked up an ex-driver named Murph at the St. Joe's House of Hospitality on the Hill. We had a lovely discussion where the passengers explained the 3 factors that a driver had to consider when given this kind of offer- the attractiveness of the broad, the horniness of the driver, and the distance of the fare- which will determine the right course of action.

To date, the technical people over at Uber haven't come up with an algorithm for this problem, so I guess you just have to go with your guts on this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cup or bowl? Do you want oyster crackers, Premium or Ritz crackers with that?



Karen Stein said:


> Offering super sex? I'll take the soup, please.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> In fact in some jurisdictions, drunk folks cannot give consent legally so taking advantage could be considered rape.


What if you're both drunk? Serious question.


----------



## Uber Noob (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, it started like this.....{as you look to your Defense Attorney}


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Nail it.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> No, it is a boundary violation. Highly inappropriate.
> Passengers may be vulnerable, and they depend on their Uber drivers to drive them from point 'A' to point 'B' at 1980's fares.


So it's allowed if you have 80's era pubic hair?


----------



## Ultimate Warrior (Dec 22, 2016)

Giving you one star is the least of your worries. What if you catch something from her? And she reports to the police that you raped her while she was drunk? You're dead. 

If you really wanna have sex with her, ask her for her phone no, and say you'll call her the next day when she's sober and not incapacitated to make sound decisions and when she's no longer your rider (hence no work relationship). 99.9% she'll say no to you when you call the next day which should actually make you feel relived you didn't commit a crime and have to go to jail. Your life, your family, your career are not worth one drunk or high broad in the street. Never mix business and pleasure. Don't be a James Bond.


----------



## scoobydoobydoo (Jan 3, 2016)

You want to be the next uber story on the nightly news?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

LCR_dog said:


> I need sex now!!!!


Go watch some online porn.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> *Select an STD*
> 
> HIV/AIDS. HIV/AIDS. ...
> Hepatitis. Hepatitis. ...
> ...












Steven Ambrose said:


> Go watch some online porn.












ninja warrior said:


> So it's allowed if you have 80's era pubic hair?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

What to do if they don't offer....


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


Never have sex with anyone that uses Uber. They could have a disease from one of the many nasty Uber cars they've ridden in. Riding in an UBER as bad as rubbing yourself all over a public toilet seat.
EWWWWWWWW, NAAAAAASTY!


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

XxjinxX said:


> What if the rider offers u sex after the ride. Is it a trick


Am sure no pun was intended, i.e. "trick" .

Naturally curious, I have heard of these offers. Let's indulge in the fantasy of it, although would never even consider it. For exmaple, would the driver be at risk if he agreed but said "I have to be off the clock". Takes passenger to location, of course gives 5-star rating and then turns off app and technically is on his own time. Then you have two consenting adults, right? Of course, what if the offeree changes his/her story later? "He said/she said".

Dash cams are great, but when you get right down to it, mine wraps and records over itself in a fairly short amount of time, long before you would have realized you've been sued or your actions from three weeks ago are causing you issues. The dash cams are better for finding fault in accidents because you can immediately preserve the recording. HOpefully the passengers won't know that it records over itself every few hours.



unPat said:


> My buddy went for an std test. They stick a whole Q tip. I imagine that's fun.


That's for the gonorrhea test. Heard it's a ***** for men! A big rod rammed up the family jewel! YIKES! The HIV and syphilis tests are done via blood work. Know your STDs and get tested.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

XxjinxX said:


> Is it allowed?


Seriously? On what planet would you assume that it would not violate a company's TOS for you to have sex with a rider?

Oy.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

swingset said:


> Seriously? On what planet would you assume that it would not violate a company's TOS for you to have sex with a rider?
> 
> Oy.


How about a date first, sex later?


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

One time I had a drunk female solo PAX start rubbing my leg and telling me how cute she thought I was. When we arrived at her destination she asked me if I wanted to come in. I declined and she pressed even more. The more I declined the more pressure she laid on. It was ridiculous.
The best part...she actually offered to PAY ME for sex. 
I told her I needed to go because I needed to make a certain amount of money. She said "how much." I said "about $100 more"
No lie...she offered me $20 to come inside and **** her. Like, for real.
The only way I was getting out of this was to offer her some false hope. I told her to give me her number and I would call her when I was done for the night. After making me promise to call her, she finally got the **** out of my car.
I never called or went back. She wasn't ugly but not especially attractive either. Bit over-weight.
I probably would have done it if it was a different situation. Too many scenarios played out in my head about how this could go wrong and I just couldn't do it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

swingset said:


> Seriously? On what planet would you assume that it would not violate a company's TOS for you to have sex with a rider?
> 
> Oy.


If you're truly an independent contractor, why would you think that any company would try and prohibit it?

Why would someone assume that the Uber app has control over your sex life, if any?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If you're truly an independent contractor, why would you think that any company would try and prohibit it?
> 
> Why would someone assume that the Uber app has control over your sex life, if any?


Ok, put on your adult hat and listen up....

You're only an IC for tax and payment purposes. As far as being a part Uber and their control, it's not that complicated to understand. For continued use of the Uber app to receive riders and pay, you agree to their terms. It's called an agreement. That means, you agreed to it in order to have access to the app and pay.

Riders also agree to these stipulations to continue to use the ride service and be picked up by drivers.

They can stipulate anything they want with regards to unacceptable behavior (and the list currently includes sexual contact between rider and driver), and you're always 100% free to stop using the service if you find these terms unacceptable. But, remember, you agreed to these terms, as did I.

So, if you want to bang your riders, you'll be violating your TOS and will be risking deactivation for doing so. If you're smart about it, which I'm doubting, you'll be able to make your dating life and your Uber rides separate enough that they don't violate the terms...such as an exchange of info to set up a date, rather than plowing her in the back of your Prius while the app is on and her later report of a drunk assault coincides with Uber's records...resulting in deactivation, and a long prison sentence.

Can I be any more clear? We can switch to MS paint diagrams, if it helps.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Right out of Uber's driver guidelines:

https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/

*Give riders and drivers some personal space*
We all value our personal space and privacy. It's OK to chat with other people in the car. But please don't comment on someone's appearance or ask whether they are single. As a passenger, if you need to make a phone call keep your voice down to avoid disturbing your driver or other riders. And don't touch or flirt with other people in the car. As a reminder, Uber has a no sex rule. That's no sexual conduct between drivers and riders, no matter what.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Right out of Uber's driver guidelines:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/
> 
> ...


We've all seen this before, but it's still amusing.

_*How brain-dead do you have to be*_ to require written notice not to "...touch other people in the car," and not to have sex with your driver -- or Uber Pool pickup person, or homeless person panhandling at the intersection, or...?

What? This isn't "Ho's on Wheels?"


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

<<<<<couldn't read every post, so forgive the possible repetition

****REVISE THE QUESTION****

What if Pax offered sex for UberPOOL??!!!!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> When I was an official of a cab company, I had to deal with this problem more than once. Just do not do it. If they one-star you, they one star you. If a one star is the worst that happens to you on something like this, you are doing well.


Wait, I may be one starred for refusing sex? Entitled pax want everything. **** em. Ill take the 1 star and give it right back.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I would rather get 1 star for refusing sex than 1 star after having sex.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Kalee said:


> I would rather get 1 star for refusing sex than 1 star after having sex.


I would rather get any number of stars than something that doesn't go away, even with antibiotics.

Yeaach.


----------

